
When I heard about Soylent, I thought my prayers had been answered. I was wrong - dogecoinbase
http://www.vox.com/2015/5/12/8590673/soylent
======
HashHishBang
Wow, that was a truly terrible article. The sheer level of laziness displayed
is astonishing if only because that same person has managed to type up
complaints of this length.

When your number one point about Soylent is it's too difficult to make then I
begin to seriously question the author's ability to actually make it through a
day.

Follow up points are equally pathetic. Arguing the inflexibility of a powder
by only brewing large batches, while the concept that this is a powder, able
to be mixed on demand in <5 minutes, appears to have never crossed the authors
mind.

The final point appears to be a complaint that not everyone shares the
author's viewpoint. Admittedly at that point I had started skimming hoping to
see some semblance of an actual point, I was wrong.

Overall it seems this article is trying to use hyperbole and a few mediocre
attempts at humorous comparisons to hide the fact that the author comes off as
so lazy and incompetent as to have issues mixing powder and water.

One can only imagine the horror that is this individual's attempts to mix coco
powder with those tiny marshmallows.

------
Rooster61
My mental picture of the author of this article is of one of the actors you
see in bad late night infomercials. The ones that are too inept to use a
regular knife for simple tasks, or put a lid on Tupperware.

Just like the people in this little gem:
[http://everythingisterrible.blogspot.com/2009/09/infomercial...](http://everythingisterrible.blogspot.com/2009/09/infomercial-
hell.html)

I think Vox needs to reevaluate who they hand out free breakfast to.

------
jhwhite
This was a rather obnoxious article. I wish there was a way to downvote the
article itself.

------
virtue3
... I'm completely dumbfounded that someone could actually complain that
soylent is too much of a PITA to make. I genuinely worry for this person and
their inability to do... anything.

------
DanBC
If the author is determined to replace food with gloop the could try any of
the very many existing food replacement products that were on the market for
many years before Soylent was created.

Point 2 is just baffling. Fruit and veg doesn't go from great to rotten over
night just because you delayed a meal for a day. Learn to use a freezer and
buy some of the very good quality frozen fruit and veg.

------
Raphmedia
This person is very lazy and very bad at cooking if she failed at making
Soylent (mix powder with oil...) and thinks it is too hard and would rather
drive to a fast food.

------
nattaggart
In defense of the article, when picking between protein shake brands to stock
up on, I ended up selecting a pre-packaged one for the exact reasons described
in the article: quicker, less messy, requires no extra tools.

Pre-packaged soylent seems like a good idea. Might not be possible, but if it
is, that would probably win me over. I have to imagine it'd make the author
happy to.

------
JeffL
I agree with a lot of this. I have a lot of Soylent bags lying around, but I
continually fail to make it in advance so it can chill, and once I do, I have
a hard time eating it all before it expires. If I could just think, "I want
some Soylent" and then have some Soylent, I would be eating it way, way more.

~~~
HashHishBang
Buy a blender bottle, the ones with the small wire ball inside which are
designed for mixing protein powders and the like. They're about ~20 floz so
fill 8oz with Soylent, 8+ with water and you're good. Throw in some ice,
shake, and no chilling is needed.

I stopped using the big container entirely since it's like 3-5$ for a bottle I
just bought 2 and always have a clean one.

------
jressey
Whelp, never have to visit Vox again.

------
kjs3
I can't decide if this is a misplaced Onion article, or I just read wordvomit
from one of the most insipid people on the planet.

